# VHI premiums to rise by 15%



## Shawady (6 Jan 2011)

It must be getting to the stage where many people will have to give up their health insurance because of affordability.


http://www.rte.ie/news/2011/0106/vhi.html


----------



## chrisboy (6 Jan 2011)

That stage has been reached for a lot of people already.. This just will add to that list..


----------



## fobs (6 Jan 2011)

Make sure to log onto www.hia.ie as maybe some of the company plans on offer might negate the increases.


----------



## ankles1972 (6 Jan 2011)

No information available on whether VHI company plans are increasing and if so by how much?


----------



## PyritePete (6 Jan 2011)

chrisboy said:


> That stage has been reached for a lot of people already.. This just will add to that list..


 
some 40,000 people have cancelled their health insurance in 2010


----------



## RonanC (6 Jan 2011)

ankles1972 said:


> No information available on whether VHI company plans are increasing and if so by how much?


 
Increases are as follows

Plan A - 15%
Parents & Kids - 15%
LifeStage Choices - 15%
One Plans - 15% 
Plan B /Plan B Excess - 35%
Plan B Options - 45%
Plan C - 25%
Plan D - 21%
Plan E - 21%


----------



## wbbs (6 Jan 2011)

To be fair basic  sky costs maybe 40 pm, my vhi before increases 260 approx. Cancelling sky wont really help a lot of people and as when money is tight socialising goes out the window anyway so the old sky is handy.


----------



## browtal (6 Jan 2011)

On RTE Radio news today they suggested that members of VHI could instruct VHI to renew their policy before the 1st Feb, the result they said would be that their rate would be as todays for a further year. Even if renewal date was not for several months. Putting off the increase until 2012. Is this correct.  Also what about swwitching to corporate rate for Ins.? Browtal


----------



## Newbie! (6 Jan 2011)

We have a Family Plan Plus but it doesnt seem to be mentioned in the increases. Anyone else know any more?


----------



## ajapale (6 Jan 2011)

OT posts removed.


----------



## pj111 (6 Jan 2011)

Newbie! said:


> We have a Family Plan Plus but it doesnt seem to be mentioned in the increases. Anyone else know any more?


 
Lifestage I reckon 15%


----------

